
Coursera Raises $64M in Series D Funding - carlosgg
https://www.class-central.com/report/coursera-funding-series-d-64-million/
======
projectramo
I don't usually have such strong feelings about a for-profit entity but I hope
they do really well, and so does Udacity.

(And, I suppose, EdX)

